# Bajar voltaje de 20 voltios a 12 voltios



## zorrux (Ago 13, 2012)

Un saludo.

Tengo  un transformador que  ya una vez rectificado me da  el valor de 20-0-20  que es lo que necesito ,pero ademas quiero que  me provea tambien de 12-0-12 y  he conseguido el esquema de abajo.

Pero no se como calcular  los valores de las  resistencias necesarias ni el valor en W de los diodos zener .

Si fueran tan amables de indicarme como es que se hace este calculo.

Gracias.


----------



## powerful (Ago 14, 2012)

Es necesario que nos indiques el amperaje que necesitas tanto para los 20V como para los 12V.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 14, 2012)

Usa un regulador mejor que un zener.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2012)

Si es para alimentar un preamplificador , podés usar los zeners o los 7812 y 7912 , no utilices  317 y 337 porque son ruidosos


----------



## zorrux (Ago 14, 2012)

El consumo en el circuito de 12 voltios va a exceder  de 1 A ,por eso no puedo usar los 78xx .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2012)

Fijate en el Foro Fuentes como se aumenta el amperaje agregando un transistor


----------



## Scooter (Ago 14, 2012)

zorrux dijo:


> El consumo en el circuito de 12 voltios va a exceder  de 1 A ,por eso no puedo usar los 78xx .



Pues con un zener peor, estan muy bien para unos pocos muy pocos mA pero para corrientes importantes son una ruina.


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 14, 2012)

te adjunto la siguiente informacion; saludos


----------

